# Back to gym after 6 month off



## wylie1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi again, i have just had to re register as ive not been on in a while and forgot my password now after a long look at my self ive realised ive finally got to get my **** in to gear and got back to the gym now i have been at the gym for strctly for 2 years prior to my break i got up to 13st 8lbs with a 30" waist wasnt sure on my bf% but it was quite low and im only 5ft 3 so i was quite big now i weigh 12 stone 3lbs with alot more fat as ive done no exercise in 6 month due to a injury.When i was a gym i was strict in every aspect food exercise ect i never touched any gear only protein shakes and creatine im wanting to get to near 14st then il look in to gear ive read up alot on steroids and had a lot of info from people at gym who take it so il get some pics up soon and keep every 1 updated

cheers danny


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM Danny


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi mate, I really struggly to get back into it after just 2 weeks would hate it after a 6 month break. Best of luck mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome mate, 6 months seems a long time but the body reacts quickly, you will be back in the swing of things in no time:thumbup1:


----------



## wylie1 (Aug 17, 2010)

yes this break has been realy hard but ive had a lot of probs aswell as a injury so now im back on track i put on mass quite easy as im only small but im naturaly stocky like like my dad the problem i have is defination for example at my biggest i was extra large mens tops now im in medium so quite a difference and like i say im only 5ft 3inch, and not to mention my health i feel like crap all the time always out of breath so thats another reason to get back to the gym and get healthy. cheers danny


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome back mate :thumb:


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dont worry mate ive been back into the gym for 4 weeks after a 14 month break (due to appendix burst and shoulder injuries). It was hard at first but the gains are coming back thick and fast.

I'm not going to lie, its depressing at first when you come back and your strength has dropped dramaticly and your size is lower, but i can honestly say the feeling im getting at the moment of just flying back up through the weights is brilliant. It's like breaking your personal best every day and my confidence is at a real high.

Week 1-2 are hard, so stick it out mate.


----------

